# Blu Ray Home Theater?



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

This might not be the correct place for this but I figure I will ask. I am not big into home theater. I have a 46" wide screen but I do not get excited over amazing quality, this is why I have just a standard DVD player. But I just broke my DVD player in my move. So I am looking into home theater DVD surround sound systems. But then started to look at the Blu Ray systems which are $200+ more.

Now again if I had blu-ray capability I would probably never buy one until the standard DVD dies out. That being said, is the DVD starting to die out enough that I should spend the extra $$$ to get a blu ray setup. Or do you think there are still quite a few years left for the standard DVD?

Again keep in mind, quality does not really make me go crazy, I mean I dont even have cable TV, I watch shows online with my computer that is hooked up my TV, and that quality is terrible haha!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

cbzdel said:


> do you think there are still quite a few years left for the standard DVD?


No; people. . .like men. . .want novelty.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Look on amazon or wal-mart...you can get one for just under $100 (for the blu-ray player only) :yes:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Women want BluRay too. 

Seriously, DH and I were given a BluRay player after Xmas and it is *RIDICULOUS* how good it looks on our 60 plasma. 

Beware of the cheap ones; they will not play all BluRays and some of them take more than a minute or two to load up a disk.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Never heard they wouldn't play _all_ blu-rays, that would suck. :yes: 

Very odd. I've been using a ps3 for a few years and it's been great (of course it wasn't $100)

But I agree, the op should see a nice difference...if he doesn't need glasses. :laughing:

J


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Oh I agree I will notice a difference, I have even seen the displays at stores with side by side of a blu ray vs standard dvd, but like I said the quality does not excite me.

The sound on my TV does suck thats why I wanted to get a surround sound and with my DVD player breaking its a perfect time. I just didnt want to buy the standard DVD surround sound setup then regular DVDs go out of style in a couple months.

I think I will stick with a Blu Ray surround sounds setup. I have always liked Samsung products so maybe I will give them a try..


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If you're into nature stuff, get the Planet Earth series on blu-ray when you upgrade...it's incredible.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I will muddy the pond water by throwing two pennies in.

The player has a finite lifetime. Provided you have enough space in your equipment rack and enough input slots on your TV and A/V receiver, nothing wrong with buying a regular DVD player for your large library of regular DVD's saving the mileage on your future Blu Ray player for your future Blue Ray disks.

And you don't "have" to buy an "upconverting" player. The TV already has (must have) a built in "upconverter" to match the DVD pixel count to the screen pixel count.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

i went with the blu-ray. best part for me is that the video store always has new releases in stock if they're blu ray...lol


----------

